# مطلوب فورميلا كريم شعر و اخري "جل كريم" و طريقة التصنيع



## desok (6 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
محتاج تركيبة كريم شعر و جل كريم ، على ان تكون تركيبة مميزة
و اماكن شراء المواد الخام ، فى انتظاركم
فى امان الله​


----------



## desok (6 نوفمبر 2012)

بالانتظار


----------

